
Startup Meme News.YCombinator Is Surely a Better Digg For Startup News - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/02/newsycombinator-is-surely-a-better-digg-for-startup-news/
======
aston
It's really weird to see a link on the new page about another link still on
the front page. A little too meta for my taste.

